# VIN location on 64 transmission



## Al T (Mar 15, 2010)

Could somebody tell me where the VIN is stamped on an auto transmission from a '64 GTO?

Thanks in advance,

Allan


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Allan,

The VIN is not stamped on the 64 ST-300, you can find the transmission model, the model year and the assemble date code stamped on the low servo cover which is on the passenger's side next to the filler tube.


----------



## Al T (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks!


----------

